# PowerColor R9 270 with Samsung memory



## Toma (Aug 26, 2015)

Few days ago I upload new bios for PowerColor TurboDuo AXR9 270 2GBD5-TDHE/OC with Samsung K4G20325FD memory and while we wait for W1zzard to check and approve it I upload bios here.


----------



## Toma (Sep 2, 2015)

@W1zzard 
Can you pls add this bios in database? Number of this bios in your collection is 175254.rom.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 2, 2015)

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/175254/powercolor-r9270-2048-141216.html

done


----------



## Toma (Sep 3, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## tabascosauz (Sep 3, 2015)

Toma said:


> Thank you


Have you tried any OC? This is certainly a break from all the Elpidas that the Pitcairn cards come with.


----------



## Toma (Sep 4, 2015)

tabascosauz said:


> Have you tried any OC? This is certainly a break from all the Elpidas that the Pitcairn cards come with.


----------

